# you REALLY can't trust ANYBODY.



## 06290714 (Dec 17, 2008)

------


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

Some people just don't have shame. She thought she was going to be succesful at stealing the purse because your friend is pregnant and won't run after her. People these days..


----------



## 06290714 (Dec 17, 2008)

that's the only thing i can think of..broad was probably like oh she's pregnant she can't run after me. but guess what, she's quicker than you!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 17, 2008)

yup don't talk to strangers.
they prey on people like that.  you always have to be aware and don't trust anyone.


----------



## vivsha (Dec 17, 2008)

That is just terrible, thanks for posting this...just reminded me to be more careful.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 17, 2008)

That's really awful. She seems pretty weird.

Some guy tried to steal my bags of clothes that I had bought. I was in the food court and similar thing happened but I held on to them.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, people are so f*cked up!! I woulda snatched the purse back and gotten up to _*beat her ass*_ with it.. pregnant or not! What a crazy bitch.. glad she didn't get away with her botched purse snatching attempt.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 17, 2008)

Gosh people these days.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow i hope karma bites that girl in the ass.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 17, 2008)

Everybody knows you NEVER give people some of your pizza UNLESS it's the crust and you don't like the crust.


what a wacko! i was almost pickpocketed in Italy. This dude was trying to distract me and my friend grabbed me quickly before the guy could get to my bag.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 17, 2008)

wow...people are awful!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 17, 2008)

Glad everything worked out for your friend. She was lucky she nor the baby was harmed.

You hate to be a "bitch" to people, but going with your gut could save you sometimes.


----------



## SuSana (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Wow, people are so f*cked up!! I woulda snatched the purse back and gotten up to *beat her ass* with it.. pregnant or not! What a crazy bitch.. glad she didn't get away with her botched purse snatching attempt._

 
^^Yes and that girl would have been cut off after asking for pizza and me saying ummmm no.  I'm too suspicious about that sort of thing and I'm always super aware of my surroundings so asking me randomly for food I would have got the hell out of there.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep this time of the year is a Purse Snatchers Holiday!! I don't even carry a purse out to shop ...Credit cards and cash in my jacket's front or side zipper pocket. People are just ruthless these days...Go get a job and work for your money like everyone else has to!


----------



## 06290714 (Dec 17, 2008)

it really does drive me insane to how low people will stoop. it breaks my heart in any case you can't trust anybody..sometimes even people you know will take from you. yeah i'm SO glad that she girl didn't hurt her or harm the baby. my friend was so pissed but so shooken up. 

she's really large right now & has an issue with a nerve in her leg so she couldn't have fun to do anything, i wouldn't have recommended that either ;P

BE CAREFUL FOR THEM SNATCHERS! or just them plain jane stealers!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_^^Yes and that girl would have been cut off after asking for pizza and me saying ummmm no.  I'm too suspicious about that sort of thing and I'm always super aware of my surroundings so asking me randomly for food I would have got the hell out of there._

 
Me too!
I'd suggest weird, random people not ask me for anything... I don't care what it is... food, money, whatever.
Not getting it.
I work for my money, and you're not getting it.
I donate to reputable charities, so it's not like I'm utterly selfish.
I just like to know where my money is going, and I like to be safe.
That's just the bottom line for me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_^^Yes and that girl would have been cut off after asking for pizza and me saying ummmm no. I'm too suspicious about that sort of thing and I'm always super aware of my surroundings so asking me randomly for food I would have got the hell out of there._

 
SuSana you are so unfriendly


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Wow, people are so f*cked up!! I woulda snatched the purse back and gotten up to *beat her ass* with it.. pregnant or not! What a crazy bitch.. glad she didn't get away with her botched purse snatching attempt._

 
She would have had my foot print and a tiny baby hand print on her ass!
Fetal kung-fu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is just a damn shame. Glad your friend was quick and unharmed, though!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_SuSana you are so unfriendly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Dude me too. I don't share my food. And I'm a complete bitch about it.  Should a random stranger ask for my pizza? Hell. No.

I hate people.


----------



## olddcassettes (Dec 17, 2008)

people these days.....ridiculous!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_SuSana you are so unfriendly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












_

 
Hahahaha I'll be that then.  

But seriously am I the only one that thinks it's odd that a random stranger would come up to you and ask for food?  I would really be like do I know you??  If the answer to that is no then do not speak to me let alone ask me for food!

*Note that I am not rude whatsoever but if you are acting suspiciously out of nowhere, I'm ignoring you.


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 17, 2008)

wow. that would've creeped me the hell out! *stay away from my pizza, damnit!*




people like that totally prey on someone who looks disadvantaged. 
back when i was 16 i sprained my ankle & was walking with a limp. i went shopping at some drug store with my friend & noticed this freaky fellow following us. he like waited at the door until we started to leave & he followed us out into the parking lot. my friend was SO oblivious to what was going on (meanwhile i'm hobbling like a maniac trying to get to her car). i told her to get in & lock the doors so we did.. creep-o had his car parked beside us, so he gets in & starts making obscene gestures at us. it was disgusting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i gave him the finger & we took off. thank god he didn't follow us home.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 17, 2008)

OMG that is so wrong of that woman to do that....and she had the cheek to ask for pizza too....lol funny in a way but sad on the other


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 18, 2008)

That's horrible! Unfortuntaly I am way too nice too.  I also happen to be going into criminal justice so I'm definitely going to have to toughen up >_>


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 18, 2008)

Some people can be so disgusting. She was prob. trying to distract her so the girl can steal her bag.

I would have told her to F off, why r you talking to me. Buy hey, I'm from NY lol.

Don't talk to strangers.

This is why I hate ppl & love animals.


----------



## rbella (Dec 18, 2008)

Damn, trying to steal from a pregnant woman AND get a free meal? Skank's got balls.  I hate people,too.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_^^Yes and that girl would have been cut off after asking for pizza and me saying ummmm no. I'm too suspicious about that sort of thing and I'm always super aware of my surroundings so asking me randomly for food I would have got the hell out of there._

 
I'd do the same! I would be suspicious if anyone comes to me and asking for my food! What the heck? I came across a few people asking for some money when I was walking on the street. I normally just walk away! One good thing about being a foreigner is - most people won't approach you because they know you don't speak their language and they don't speak English.


----------



## User93 (Dec 18, 2008)

Man I'm with you in the team "unfriendly". It's crazy enough that the odd ass person approaches and gives you a compliment, and then what the fuck, asks for my food?

Dude, there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with it. And me being super suspecious, I would say "NO" to her asking for my food, and seriously, SuSana is right, beat her ass up with my bag if she tries to get it from me.

It's a dangerous time we live in, so ladies please, don't talk to random people in the streets, even if they seem nice and give you compliments. Some are just thiefs, and others use that "neuro-linguistic-programming" skills making you just give them your money. Be careful please, and I'm sorry that that pregnant girl had to experience that. Good thing she got her bag.

And keep in mind that YEs it is suspecious and that

*JOEY DOESN'T SHARE FOOD!!!!*

YouTube - Friends - Joey Doesn't Share Food video Clip


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Hahahaha I'll be that then. 

But seriously am I the only one that thinks it's odd that a random stranger would come up to you and ask for food? I would really be like do I know you?? If the answer to that is no then do not speak to me let alone ask me for food!

*Note that I am not rude whatsoever but if you are acting suspiciously out of nowhere, I'm ignoring you._

 
For real! I'd never have entertained the bitch from the moment she casually strolled up to me and said "You're so pretty" - WTF?! Lean back bitch! 

Least your friend and her baby are okay! Bet she won't be offering anybody her food in a hurry again!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 18, 2008)

thats disgusting!!!!!!

although people in england arent that chatty to strangers!! if some randomer came up to me asking for some food i would probably of moved away quickly and thought "weirdo!!"


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 18, 2008)

this sucks ass big time.
you really have to just watch your back. i don't necessarily walk around paranoid but i analyze ppl i don't know. even when they just try and make small talk with me in a store because you don't know what their intentions are, ya know?
you just have to keep your eyes open at all times. don't go looking for something bad to happen but don't ignore something that you know is not right. there are good people in this world but there also a lot of sh*tty ones also.
plus, being that we are in a recession, people are getting desperate and rather than coming together, they're panicking and doing whatever it takes to survive. this doesn't excuse this bitch that tried to rob your friend but you just have to keep that in mind these days to protect yourself. always hold tight to my purse no matter where i am because you just never know. and ppl that try and make small talk, i'm not a bitch but i feel something is off i have no problem being one ya know?
i'm sorry this happened to your friend. glad she's okay tho


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*JOEY DOESN'T SHARE FOOD!!!!*_

 
hahahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i totally forgot about this.


----------



## InRetospeck (Dec 18, 2008)

My Mom had her purse stolen when I was younger.  It was awful!!  She had to do so much work... calling her Bank, credit card company, getting her ID again.  Till this day when she has to go shopping she does not carry her purse, she just carries what she needs in her pocket.  It's probably a smart thing to do during the holidays.  

My sister went shopping two days ago.  She ran into a store and ran out... this was in a upscale shopping center in broad day light... she was in the store for less then 5 minutes.  She came out and the car next to her had it's window smashed out, I guess they were after whatever was in the car.  Man, you never think this stuff will happen too you and wow it can happen so fast!!!!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 18, 2008)

Let me tell you, I hear about so many people robbing people now.  I think the job lossess and people not having money is driving them to do desperate things.  It's horrible!!!

I hope your friend is ok!!


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 18, 2008)

I would have definately given that piece of trash some pizza. 

I would have given her a slice after I blew my nose on it, spit on it, and put a strand or two of hair on top. My purse is my baby...You try and steal my baby and your gonna be getting the biggest ass whoopin' of your life. This just goes to show how desperate and low some people are and how you should always be on your guard when in public...especially around the holidays.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 18, 2008)

Eff that. I would have been like.. "Excuse me? Get your own food?" And if she had tried to snatch my purse, I'd whip out my kung fu skills and show her a thing or two!

I did that to some wacko at a football game. My idiot friend actually gave the guy food and the weirdo said: "See, that guy's a friend."

I don't care! It's my food and I don't know you! Man I'll be biatch if I want to! Shoot... since when was it normal to ask people you don't even know for food?


----------



## _Ella_ (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Dude me too. I don't share my food. And I'm a complete bitch about it. Should a random stranger ask for my pizza? Hell. No.

I hate people._

 

Some crappy chick at pizza hut asked me for a slice of my pizza once, she got a HELL NO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and was away very quick... My boyfriend was shocked of my bitchy reaction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nobody touches my food!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 18, 2008)

apart from the bag theif...

why would anyone want food from a stranger?! youve gotta have some balls to ask a perfect stranger for food!!


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 18, 2008)

^ Seriously, I don't share when it comes to food [or makeup!]. Unless it's really close friends or family or something, but some random chick in Target? Let's see... uh, NO. 

If you're that desperate for food you can have the crust when I'm done with the rest, but that's about it!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 18, 2008)

All the crazy people come out now..I'm more on alert than usual because stupid b$tches like that girl do that shit.


----------



## Pascal (Dec 18, 2008)

Ho low can you go ??? Jeez man, I swear people teach their kids to do that.. what a shame..


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Hahahaha I'll be that then. 

But seriously am I the only one that thinks it's odd that a random stranger would come up to you and ask for food? I would really be like do I know you?? If the answer to that is no then do not speak to me let alone ask me for food!

*Note that I am not rude whatsoever but if you are acting suspiciously out of nowhere, I'm ignoring you._

 
Heck no!!! Even the homeless people that have the signs that say ...I will work for food...Try to give them some of your ate off burger...they will look at you like...WTF....You know I didn't really mean that crap right....
Funny they have all changed the *Will Work For Food*  signs...to 
Help, Homeless, Hungry... They want cash not food  nor work ....for real....


----------



## 06290714 (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm more alert everywhere i go now. when i go grocery shopping and have my purse in that little baby seat area..i always have my hand on it or stuff over it. sometimes when it's crowded or i need to get into a small area and need to leave the cart..i don't give a rats &ss if i need to walk 2 inches 2 feet or 2 millimeters away i will wear my purse & than put it back.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_^ Seriously, I don't share when it comes to food [or makeup!]. Unless it's really close friends or family or something, but some random chick in Target? Let's see... uh, NO. 

If you're that desperate for food you can have the crust when I'm done with the rest, but that's about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 

lmao @ crust

i hate it when people steal fries off my plate! only my bf gets away with it cos hes like some kinda ninja fries stealer. my mum will be like 'no i dont want any fries' then steal all of mine!! lol

as for the bag stealer i would of beat her with my shoe!!!! lol


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 18, 2008)

^LOL I have a ninja food thief bf too.. hahah


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 18, 2008)

double post


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 18, 2008)

I feel bad but this post for some odd reason made me laugh.  I am so jaded by people, I have established a "look" specifically for strangers that says back the
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




off.  It's a shame but it works, don't ask me for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 people are just too desperate, crazy and foolish for me to try to help.  I feel bad but even the bell ringer posted outside of stores gets no love right now.  People mistake the spirit of this time of year for ignorance.  I am glad your friend and her baby is well.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmmm... that's messed up.  And even to ask for some of her food?!? Uh huh... nutbag...


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 18, 2008)

first, she wouldnt even had gotten a micron of food from my greedy ass, preggo or not. i keep the evil face on so she'd prob be too scared to even approach me lol. and i guess its my New Yorker instinct, but i dont help ANYONE anymore, not a penny, nickle or anything. One time i tried to help this drunk chick who was stumbling, had holes in her stockings and literally fell right on the side of my car, i try and help her and outta nowhere like 7 dudes come around like "we got this" so im like well makes no sense for BOTH of us to get hurt.. but im glad your friend is okay as well as the baby...


----------



## kimmy (Dec 18, 2008)

that sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at least that creep didn't make off with her purse.  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Should a random stranger ask for my pizza? Hell. No._

 
even people i know don't ask for my food. i'm extremely food agressive.


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 24, 2008)

She should have beat with the purse.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heifer is lucky she didn't get stabbed. . . cause I know if it were me, she would be lucky to have made it out that store alive. Just saying. . .






I have three rules: 1. Don't mess with my family 2. Don't mess with my money 3. Don't mess with my property

Break any of those rules and we've got issues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad that your friend and her baby are okay. Hopefully she'll be more dilligent in the future, you can never trust people, especially not strangers. I never leave my purse beside me- it's either in my lap or perched on my knee with my opposite leg crossed over it.


----------



## Gabriele (Dec 24, 2008)

I do believe we all have to be careful and trust out instincts!  But, since I believe there are no guarantees I just go ahead and trust and if I'm surprised at least I didn't have the stress of anticipation ;~)

Sucks though, totally


----------



## rachaelt98 (Dec 24, 2008)

I guess because I'm originally from a small town (never met a real crackhead before I moved to FL), I'll feed anybody. Now b*tch its on if anybody tries to mess with my purse! But I'll spare a slice, or sometimes give someone my change in a fast food restaurant if they are a bit short. I was in Minneapolis last summer and was approached by a woman in a wheelchair when I was waiting for a bus, she asked for cash, I told her I don't carry cash (had some but wasn't about to part with it), then she asked for food, I gave her a bag of trail mix. If you come to my house and leave hungry, its your own fault. But I won't give money.


----------



## zmnim (Dec 24, 2008)

Things aren't so dangerous here in Greece but I'm so paranoid that I'm ready to kick anyone's ass like that *snap*!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 24, 2008)

that's insane! it's sad that some people think it's ok to act like this and it's sad that people are so desparate they'd act like this.

but thank goodness your friend and her unborn child are ok and it didn't get violet or anything. i'm always really paranoid about my bag and purse and bits - so bad that i drive my friends insane with my constant panic over where my bag is (i'm always wearing it which is the crazy thing!!!)


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry that happened to your friend.  but the part that I can't get off my mind is that she asked for a slice of pizza!?  

That is so BEYOND weird.  wow.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 28, 2008)

so sorry to hear that happened I was approached in a kfc by two women beggin for food but me and my bf knew right away what they were up to it's hard when they are toying with your emotions and trustful nature, glad your friend is ok


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 29, 2008)

ugh! thats always a sign- when a stanger trys to overly chat u up- i know that sucks u can't just be friendly anymore, but u really do need to watch urself. asking 4 pizza was a red flag imo, chatting isnt always a bad sign but its not normal to ask someone u dont know if u can try their food

doesnt target have tons of cameras? call the police and see if they have her on tape. shes orob done this tons of times and scoped out ur pregnant friend as an easy target!


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 29, 2008)

That's..odd.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 30, 2008)

Ugh, i hate how mistrusting we have to be of people. I think I'm too nice for my own good too, if I was in that situation I probably would've thought "gosh, what a nice girl" lol that is until my bag was stolen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe I need to be more of a bitch to strangers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some people are just disgusting.

"Oh, what kind of pizza is it?" wtf? 

Good thing that tramp didn't get away with it though!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2008)

people are horrible. a lot of people think im  a bitch but i live in a city and i just always am on guard. its sad but i gotta be that way


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 30, 2008)

Omygosh that is nuts!!  I'm so glad she didn't get away with it, that pizza pocket purse thief!

It's times like these where I turn on extreme makeover home edition to feel better about the goodness in people, hahaha.


----------



## d n d (Dec 30, 2008)

I use to think because I was such a nice person that I was immune from the ills of the world...that is until 2006 when in just 12 mths I had a wallet full of rent money, clothes stole from me at a laundry mat, and my house broken into while I was at work.  Those events opened my eyes really quick!!

We live in a different time, people are desperate and selfish.  They will do whatever it takes to meet their needs even if it means taking what is rightfully yours.   Yes there are loads of honest and good people in the world too but we must always take care of ourselves even if that means having our guards up continuously.

End of my sermon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm glad your co worker was okay...such a sad thing for her to have to endure.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow thats the craziest way I've ever heard of someone trying to rob someone else. Distracting someone by asking for there food?! Wtf, I think people are getting more and more desperate for money now with this economy. I'm glad your friend didn't get her purse taken off of her and that her and the baby are safe. The situation could of ended up ugly cause some folks are just straight up crazy. My best friends lil sister was out one night and shes a tiny person and these 2 big dudes ended up jumping her and hitting her head against a wall in an alley. All just for her leather jacket which obviously can't fit those two fucking ogres and like $4 she had on her. She's okay though I'm glad something worse didn't happen to her.


----------

